# cutting in with sprayer



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

I always spray white ceilings and primer. I have a friend that is a union painter and he says they spray almost everything. They cut in all ceiling lines with a shield. I have tried this and it looks ok, but not great. The shield constantly has to be cleaned off and i always get overspray on the ceilings. No matter how hard i try. Anyone here spray much finish coats where the ceiling and walls are different color? If i do spray finish coat i always stay about 3 inches from ceiling and come back and cut it in. Even then I get a little overspray on the ceiling.


----------



## YourWayPainting (Sep 5, 2006)

When I spray with different colored ceilings and walls, I spray the ceilings first. Then I come back and spray the walls. The trick is to not try to go too fast with the shield, and to not spray the outside corners. Just spray about 4 inches away, and come back and touch up those areas on the walls. There is nothing you can do about having to clean the shield all the time. It just has to be done. I usually use an old sanding sponge, and scrape the paint into an empty bucket, then a quick wipe with a rag on the edge of the shield to ensure that it is clean on both sides.
A cut job is always going to look better than a quick spray job, but sometimes people just want the quicker and OK job, rather than a great job. I just figure they get what they pay for, and I try not to sweat it.


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

i don't like doing "just ok" work. Anyone else cut in with a sprayer and spray most of their finish coats?


----------



## remodeling joe (Feb 21, 2007)

man,,, i just finished all the ceilings on this huge house i'm on , but i get the same results on spraying the walls. i just cut and roll since i'm new at spraying. AND i've been painting for 22yrs being a brush and roll painter. the ceiling do go fast with the sprayer, then i just brush over the over spray from the ceilings.


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

Lately have been getting requests to drop ceiling color 1/8th to 3/4 inch down the wall. Spray the walls, run tape and paper or plastic on wall and spray ceilings for a perfect straight line. I use a laser level that sticks on wall. At first I did not like the look, have gotten a lot of compliments.


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

why not just spray ceiling first and spray a couple inches down the wall and then tape and roll everything down?


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

> 3/4 inch down the wall.


 .



> have gotten a lot of compliments


Maybe it is taking on a crown effect? Faux crown?? Trying to imagine it a little wider.


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

Use a spray brush, it's awesome...


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

Traditions said:


> why not just spray ceiling first and spray a couple inches down the wall and then tape and roll everything down?


I have a pretty good system of masking and spraying everything. I like the finish. My helper and I can do 2-3 tract houses a week. Although the "drop ceilings" are on custom homes, I still use same process.


----------



## millcreek (Feb 17, 2007)

*interesting*

RCP, RPC here. System sounds interesting. Might try it out out on a big garage I"m doing. Do you need the laser to tape or just to keep you on track. Also have any problem with the tape pulling off the paint, do you leave it a day or two before you do the ceiling? 

Thanks RPC


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

One day I forgot the laser, took a piece of baseboard and drew a line and taped just below pencil line. A laser just helps. I use a masker with a roll of plastic. I spray the ceilings, then the walls, mask the walls and spray a "strip" where wall and cieling meet, that covers any overspray from wall on ceiling also. I also run a bead of caulk where the two meet, helps to smooth out. My helper comes right behind me pulling tape down. I still have mixed feelings about the look, the homeowners love it, I have picked up a few houses thru referrals.


----------



## millcreek (Feb 17, 2007)

*Again interesting*

wondered about that. Thanks for the heads up on ceiling and tape.RPC


----------



## c5150b (Mar 31, 2007)

any pics of this technique?


----------



## KellyPainting (May 30, 2006)

I was taught years ago by a great company on how to do ceiling repair,
we would go into a room that has rugs and furniture in it. We would repair and then spray the ceilings without ever touching the walls. The lines were always perfect, in fact better than cutting, because you could "create" a new line if need be.

Houses that are all the same color: spray the primer.... then spray all the walls. Then either use a shield or tape a line. We would always use the blue or green tape (wide stuff) we would go around the ceiling just following the natural line of the edge, no need for any line drawing or
use of a level. 1st Use only one piece of tape, go around the room and string it along the wall attaching it ever few feet, it will look like your stringing up x-mas lights. The reason for this is that it will come off from the ground in one piece (while still wet) the other reason is that the more pieces you use, the more chance you'll not keep them straight. and try to take them down with 30 different pieces.. it is allot more work.
When we attach it to the wall - ceiling line we only attach the top half of the tape leaving the bottom half folded up and unstuck. then we use .35 mil painters plastic.. once again only one piece. go along the edge laying it out first, then just go up to the tape and attach under the bottom half of the tape.. one person can easily do this, I've done it allot and am pretty quick. Then spray one coat and another if needed. Be careful not to let it sit too long, the more spray on the plastic will way it down and if it starts falling your screwed... cuz it's all wet. thats why you use only .35 mil, and pay close attention to the corners, they will release before your second coat if not properly stuck. don't forget to not open any windows or create a vacume of air by opening and closing any doors, that will also affect the plastic.as soon as you spray the last coat... start taking the plastic down..yes wet. ball it up as you go (have trash bag ready) you can do it from the ground easily. The line will be perfect. I'd suggest rolling over your coats if touch up will be needed cuz spray does not touch up (even flat).


----------

